# Sushi is becoming my best friend!



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

Sushi is absolutely the only food I can eat that doesn't upset my IBS-D. WHat's up with that? Anyone else able to only tolerate sushi, or similar food items?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It isn't really about food for me. What I eat doesn't matter.... it is the mere fact THAT I eat.Glad you can enjoy the sushi though!


----------



## peace1111 (Jul 25, 2011)

mommyofbandits said:


> Sushi is absolutely the only food I can eat that doesn't upset my IBS-D. WHat's up with that? Anyone else able to only tolerate sushi, or similar food items?


I am just realizing that sushi may be one of he only things that doesn't cause an attack. I always have IBS, but somethings, like eating too much or eating out causes a major attack.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yay for Sushi Fans!! This is great because that IS something one can order out and enjoy with friends etc... Just watch the amount eaten. (like sometimes I find restaurants can give HUGE portions.. and that can cause a problem for many of us).But this is great! I hope all of you sushi fans out there can enjoy this!


----------



## Milly1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sushi fan here! And yes, it was about the only thing I could eat regularly without causing problems! Always opt for the vegi or tuna varities though - no raw fish for me......


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

I have never had problems with sushi either and I love it. Yay! I would love it more if it wasn't kind of too expensive to eat very often but it is a good choice for me when we eat out.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

I agree, Angry C.G., it is a great alternative, but gets really expensive. Sushi is definitely one of the foods I can actually sit in a restaurant and eat and not worry!! But here's a question for my fellow sushi-lovers - does your stomach bother you if you get, say, spicy tuna? My husband and I love to get funky rolls with spicy tuna, spicy shrimp, etc. But while they don't make me sick, sometimes I'm not so fantastic the next morning. I do love a good spicy tuna crunch roll with avocado on top! Yum!


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

I once talked with someone who had stomach problems and he said the only thing he could eat was fish.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow this is so strange! I've always noticed the day after sushi I have MUCH nicer BM's... I'm having sushi tonight too! I love it.I think it's the white rice and the way they make it real sticky.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Ate sushi yesterday and todays morning was better than usual.What kinn of rice is in sushi? Can you buy in in ordinary stores?


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

Siea said:


> Ate sushi yesterday and todays morning was better than usual.What kinn of rice is in sushi? Can you buy in in ordinary stores?


It is just a short grain rice cooked so it is sticky. You can find a recipe online I am sure. I made sushi once and it wasn't as tough as I thought.


----------



## atomb (Nov 26, 2014)

you can add me too the sushi list.. I have IBS D and have been eating salmon nigri as my safe food for at least 10 years.. I beleive that the bacteria and enzymes are what we are experiecing. My stools have always shaped up for me.. I Its not the rice..... imho.. Its one of the fw things that gives me a feeling of happiness during eating after and after that. I realize that im not alone and believe that a bacterial componet in IBS o rmaybe omegas are being absorbed better for those who respond well to foods like salmon sushi or nigri.


----------



## moufie (Jul 14, 2003)

Mmmmmm,sushiii.I agree it does help my ibs-d, but eating too much will cause a flare up for me.


----------



## IBS_In_SC (Nov 4, 2014)

Amazing lol,my "wonder" food is of all things...pinto beans. I can eat them and have normal movements for about two to three days! After that the d returns...if you can call loose actual d.


----------

